# 'On The Ropes' #174: featuring Jean Pascal, Naazim Richardson and Marco Huck



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?276-On-The-Ropes-Boxing-Radio-174

Award winning _On the Ropes_ Boxing Radio show returns with hostess Jenna Jay and special guest co-host Naazim Richardson as they discuss the latest boxing news, hot topics from the sport and upcoming fights! This week's 174th edition of the show features exclusive interviews with former light heavyweight champion Jean Pascal, reigning WBO cruiserweight champion Marco Huck and top boxing trainer Naazim Richardson. Be sure to tune in!

TOPICS FOR DISCUSSION:

• Danny Garcia's huge upset win over Amir Khan
• Where does Amir Khan go from here?
• What's next for Danny Garcia? Possibly Floyd Mayweather Jr?
• Should Amir Khan part ways with Freddie Roach?
• David Haye's surprising 5th round KO win over Dereck Chisora.
• Did Haye redeem himself with this win? Does he deserve another title shot?
• Ricky Hatton is rumoured to be interested in a comeback.. should he stay retired?
• Naazim Richardson's light heavyweight view on Bernard Hopkins, Jean Pascal and Chad Dawson
• Preview of tonight's Adrien Broner vs. Vicente Escobedo bout. How is Broner developing as a fighter and who'll win this fight?

Listen now - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?276-On-The-Ropes-Boxing-Radio-174


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

What kinda numbers does this show get, @Toe?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> What kinda numbers does this show get, @Toe?


No idea.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Guys - this is a *one off deal* for now. We're monitoring the traffic it gets. Everyone is being professional about it - I'd hope everyone here is.

Pascal, Huck's and Richardson's people will be involved - let's leave them of a good impression of CHB, please.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I never normally listen to OTR but as its Captn Huck I'll give it a go.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll give it a listen. As long as Boxing Chin is kept away from a position of power it could be good for CHB. I do however doubt @Toe's ability to resist her charms :think


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

I swear there were more posts here a minute ago... Not quite sure how I feel about this, but I suppose it can never be bad if it brings people from the Boxing world to the site. Especially someone like Brother Naazim and the like. Everything should be fine as long as the megalomaniac is kept in check.

Also my offer to bring trick shots with John Virgo and a bit of Bully to internet radio still stands :yep:lol:

I'm going to give the show a listen now regardless, as I said, the opportunity to listen to Richardson isn't something to be sniffed at.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I swear there were more posts here a minute ago... Not quite sure how I feel about this, but I suppose it can never be bad if it brings people from the Boxing world to the site. Especially someone like Brother Naazim and the like. Everything should be fine as long as the megalomaniac is kept in check.
> 
> Also my offer to bring trick shots with John Virgo and a bit of Bully to internet radio still stands :yep:lol:
> 
> I'm going to give the show a listen now regardless, as I said, the opportunity to listen to Richardson isn't something to be sniffed at.


There were more posts, but, I have to think about CHB's reputation for representatives of those interviewed - so I did a small bit of cleanup, all the posts are still there, they're just hidden for now.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> There were more posts, but, I have to think about CHB's reputation for representatives of those interviewed - so I did a small bit of cleanup, all the posts are still there, they're just hidden for now.


Good man, I can understand that. Hope the show does generate a bit more traffic, especially on the American side of things.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'll give it a listen. As long as Boxing Chin is kept away from a position of power it could be good for CHB. I do however doubt @Toe's ability to resist her charms :think


Jenna's cool. Give it a chance :good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish Huck spoke english, brother Naz has a lot of knowledge & is always interesting to listen to, Ive never warmed to Pascal but he is a fun fighter.

Chingirl's voice is deeply annoying, that nasal tone just makes my ears hurt.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> I wish Huck spoke english, brother Naz has a lot of knowledge & is always interesting to listen to, Ive never warmed to Pascal but he is a fun fighter.
> 
> Chingirl's voice is deeply annoying, that nasal tone just makes my ears hurt.


It's weird - she sounds nothing like that on skype. I almost didn't recognise it was the same person.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jenna's gonna sing us a song on the next episode :deal


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> I have to think about CHB's reputation for representatives of those interviewed.


I am not following you. Please elaborate mate.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I am not following you. Please elaborate mate.


Pascal's publicist is looking at all material related to the interview - both here and on Doghouse boxing. If we have a load of posts that basically slate the interview, the host(ess), and lots of other basic "hate" material (remember - they're just media publicists who don't know, nor care about interforum, and extraforum politics, they care about the reputation, and promotion of their clients - of which, a recent interview they did is now affiliated with CHB. So for now, at least, I've hidden any post which is somewhat 'off topic' towards the actual interview. I'm not intending to go full out censorship - only positive comments only, but stuff like what most of the thread contained - has to disappear.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Pascal's publicist is looking at all material related to the interview - both here and on Doghouse boxing. If we have a load of posts that basically slate the interview, the host(ess), and lots of other basic "hate" material (remember - they're just media publicists who don't know, nor care about interforum, and extraforum politics, they care about the reputation, and promotion of their clients - of which, a recent interview they did is now affiliated with CHB. So for now, at least, I've hidden any post which is somewhat 'off topic' towards the actual interview. I'm not intending to go full out censorship - only positive comments only, but stuff like what most of the thread contained - has to disappear.


That's all cool and fair. You gotta try different things and see if they work or not and hopefully it generates more people coming to the site. I would however be cautious with your approach as you don't want to send all the people who came here in the first place packing back of to ESB to avoid certain issues.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> That's all cool and fair. You gotta try different things and see if they work or not and hopefully it generates more people coming to the site. I would however be cautious with your approach as you don't want to send all the people who came here in the first place packing back of to ESB to avoid certain issues.


Sure - I can't please everyone, all the time. Sometimes things will happen that'll annoy people. Hopefully this place has enough plus points that they ride it out and let me live/die by my sword. (Bit strong maybe, but you get the analogy).

In all honesty - this is *NO *different to you, Vano or anyone else posting an article on the main page. No one is getting any extra moderator abilities or anything like this - it's just an article put forward to our front page.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Sure - I can't please everyone, all the time. Sometimes things will happen that'll annoy people. Hopefully this place has enough plus points that they ride it out and let me live/die by my sword. (Bit strong maybe, but you get the analogy).
> 
> In all honesty - this is *NO *different to you, Vano or anyone else posting an article on the main page. No one is getting any extra moderator abilities or anything like this - it's just an article put forward to our front page.


Personally it doesn't bother me, I never had any problems with anyone over at ESB and jumped over here mainly because the boxing talk was better and wasn't interrupted by trolls at every turn. The more coverage of boxers - especially one on one interviews the better.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Toe said:


> Jenna's cool. Give it a chance :good


I actually liked a few of the old on the ropes shows (not the ones with floyd Snr talking shit, I think that was just catering to the hoards of Pactard/Flomo trolls on the ESB). Insights from Manny, Naz and the fighters themselves are always welcome.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Pascal's publicist is looking at all material related to the interview - both here and on Doghouse boxing. If we have a load of posts that basically slate the interview, the host(ess), and lots of other basic "hate" material (remember - they're just media publicists who don't know, nor care about interforum, and extraforum politics, they care about the reputation, and promotion of their clients - of which, a recent interview they did is now affiliated with CHB. So for now, at least, I've hidden any post which is somewhat 'off topic' towards the actual interview. I'm not intending to go full out censorship - only positive comments only, but stuff like what most of the thread contained - has to disappear.


Thanks for filling in the blanks:good


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

> Jenna's cool. Give it a chance


really


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

this is fucking bull shit. seriously if you endorse these guys i want nothing to do with this site. there better boxing radio shows like on the grind, boxing truth and leave it in the ring.

half the people on this forum are here because of the people presenting that show banning us. if you say checkhookboxing on there site you get banned yet we promote there radio show??

If you really want a radio show i can put you in touch with the other boxing show presenters.

seriously this is fucking bullshit. cant believe it.

if a mod deletes this please have the respect to pm me and we can discuss it there. complete bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

ask this jenna girl when the last time she went to a boxing show was.....when she has actually been to one she can start talking about boxing.

disgrace.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 has a point the show is lacking quality presenters which makes it hard to listen to. everyone on ESB seems to be happy she is no longer around i dont see the sense in having her on here


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nasim Richardson has some great insights into the world of boxing.

I'm only 5 minutes into the show, and he's already dug up some pearls of knowledge.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@Yiddle Nasim Richardson is co-presenting this show. How's that for quality presenters?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

wait so Jenna has now left inside. somebody fill me in


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> @Yiddle Nasim Richardson is co-presenting this show. How's that for quality presenters?!


so we will get 2 hours of Nasim Richardson ass kissing. great.

On the Grind is so much better.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@robpalmer135 I don't think the show has any connections with ESB anymore. I think they gave it the boot when they gave Jenna the boot. I could be wrong of course, but that's the impression I get.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

So she will not be on the show now sounds good if that is the case


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

how comes Jenna got the boot. if the show becomes affilaited to here i am leaving and so will others.

ive had 3 PM's in the last 5 minutes from people agreeing with me. fuck her. seriously CHB your crazy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

she i still on the show the advert says with host Jenna J and that guy that wants to have sex with her so agrees with everything she says


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nasim Richardson says he believes David Haye had a fucked up toe during the Klitschko fight and that it affected his performance. Hmmm, interesting!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If he gets given the chance I actually think Haye has a great shot at beating Vitali and Wlad next year.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

that will depend on the state of his feet


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Jenna was saying how it was a shock victory for Haye, but Nasim pointed out how it wasn't a shock at all. I agree with Nasim. Haye is a beast, a massive bell-end too, but a beast none the less. I'd love to see him fight a Klit again.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Some people are far too sensitive.


----------



## Dev Alahan (Jun 13, 2012)

Oooo she did this she did that she banned him, boring on both websites. Let her have a show, let people make their own minds up. Why people really give so much of a crap on both sites is alarming, cut the hysteria and live your lives


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> this is fucking bull shit. seriously if you endorse these guys i want nothing to do with this site. there better boxing radio shows like on the grind, boxing truth and leave it in the ring.
> 
> half the people on this forum are here because of the people presenting that show banning us. if you say checkhookboxing on there site you get banned yet we promote there radio show??
> 
> ...


Not that I want to entertain such a drama-queen post, but chill the fuck out. I had as much shit from Jenna as anybody on ESB, but what's done is done. Jay says it's a one-off deal, so whatever. It doesn't sound at all like this is a committed partnership and it's hopefully gonna generate some extra traffic for the site, so this can only in the short-term be a good thing. Stop being such a crybaby.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Toe said:


> If he gets given the chance I actually think Haye has a great shot at beating Vitali and Wlad next year.


What do you think he did wrong the first time round, and what do you think he should do differently to get the win? Do you think his toe affected him? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious as to what you think :good


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

ESB mkII


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyV said:


> Not that I want to entertain such a drama-queen post, but chill the fuck out. I had as much shit from Jenna as anybody on ESB, but what's done is done. Jay says it's a one-off deal, so whatever. It doesn't sound at all like this is a committed partnership and it's hopefully gonna generate some extra traffic for the site, so this can only in the short-term be a good thing. Stop being such a crybaby.


+1

The majority of people are on here because it's a serious boxing forum that doesnt get interrupted with trolls, rather than being here because they hate Jenna.

The partnership (if it becomes that) cannot be one way tho, and every banned ESB member that promote CHB should be unbanned if the partnership continues


----------



## Dev Alahan (Jun 13, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> +1
> 
> The majority of people are on here because it's a serious boxing forum that doesnt get interrupted with trolls, rather than being here because they hate Jenna.
> 
> The partnership (if it becomes that) cannot be one way tho, and every banned ESB member that promote CHB should be unbanned if the partnership continues


How do work that one out if ESB has nothing to do with on the ropes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

TommyV said:


> Not that I want to entertain such a drama-queen post, but chill the fuck out. I had as much shit from Jenna as anybody on ESB, but what's done is done. Jay says it's a one-off deal, so whatever. It doesn't sound at all like this is a committed partnership and it's hopefully gonna generate some extra traffic for the site, so this can only in the short-term be a good thing. Stop being such a crybaby.


give her a shot on this forum and see what happens. looks like she has got her claws into one of the mods on here and will be one herself in no time.


----------



## Barry Manilow (Jun 8, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> give her a shot on this forum and see what happens. looks like she has got her claws into one of the mods on here and will be one herself in no time.


Not a chance.

Don't jump to conclusions.

x


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

can anyone tell me...who _owns_ esb ?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Pascal's publicist is looking at all material related to the interview - both here and on Doghouse boxing. If we have a load of posts that basically slate the interview, the host(ess), and lots of other basic "hate" material (remember - they're just media publicists who don't know, nor care about interforum, and extraforum politics, they care about the reputation, and promotion of their clients - of which, a recent interview they did is now affiliated with CHB. So for now, at least, I've hidden any post which is somewhat 'off topic' towards the actual interview. I'm not intending to go full out censorship - only positive comments only, but stuff like what most of the thread contained - has to disappear.


So just to clarify, you're not doing 'full out censorship' you're just censoring _negative_ comments? Oh, OK then. That's totally different.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What do you think he did wrong the first time round, and what do you think he should do differently to get the win? Do you think his toe affected him? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious as to what you think :good


He can have proper balance for starters. Haye fell down in every round when he fought Wlad. There has to be something to that IMO. Then he just needs to time Wlad better which I think he'd be able to do with better prep.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> So just to clarify, you're not doing 'full out censorship' you're just censoring _negative_ comments? Oh, OK then. That's totally different.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Barry Manilow said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> Don't jump to conclusions.
> 
> x


No conclusions. stating facts. in 6 months time when all her goons are posting on here and shes banning people for posting links to other shows i will remind you of this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dev Alahan said:


> How do work that one out if ESB has nothing to do with on the ropes?


2 of ESB's most prolific MODs are presenters on the show


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 2 of ESB's most prolific MODs are presenters on the show


Jenna is not on ESB anymore vano.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Jenna is not on ESB anymore vano.


Really? Why?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i'll say no more than this...for respect for the lads who put this site together and the work they do here...but, she has, and is still, causing shit on this forum and has us all dis-agreeing over her....she'll love all this....she's bad news if i ever seen it that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

when i was on eastside Jenna sent me a PM asking me to join that rummy prediction league. said if i posted a months worth of predictions she would let me have my rankings back....even though she started her own shit ones. i explained i didnt have time because my gf was due to have an operation for cancer and that i would start up again for the next season.....next morning i was banned. this is the kind of person your dealing with.

but her crappy radio show will get us 5 more member so lets all forget. 

if she can re-post her infamous thread about that the virgin who wanted to have sex with her for 2 years which got her banned i am willing to forgive and forget though.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> can anyone tell me...who _owns_ esb ?


Mate I've answered this question for you before on here! I even gave you the owner's email address!!



Toe said:


> He can have proper balance for starters. Haye fell down in every round when he fought Wlad. There has to be something to that IMO. Then he just needs to time Wlad better which I think he'd be able to do with better prep.


I agree, after fighting him now he can adjust his game plan and come in better prepped. I don't know why, but I think he'll have a better chance the second time round; unlike Froch/Ward which would be the same. I think Haye could actually win. He just needs more fire in his belly. He seemed to cruise through that fight without really caring. If he really wants to win, I think he could.



Vano-irons said:


> 2 of ESB's most prolific MODs are presenters on the show


Rumsfeld is no longer on the show, and Jenna is no longer associated with ESB.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> if she can re-post her infamous thread about that the virgin who wanted to have sex with her for 2 years which got her banned i am willing to forgive and forget though.


Doesn't he own this site? jk jk


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Ban Jenna :happy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Trinity said:


> Ban Jenna :happy


this this this


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I really don't think, considering what robpalmer135 has stated about her cold and callous nature and her history of totalitarian moderation, that she should be allowed to promote her radio show and potentially profit from it here without first posting a picture of her boobs with my name written on them.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've banned Jenna's account here previously(not permanently). As far as I'm aware she hasn't been around since.:conf


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've banned Jenna's account here previously(not permanently). As far as I'm aware she hasn't been around since.:conf


What did she do to get banned?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I really don't think, considering what robpalmer135 has stated about her cold and callous nature and her history of totalitarian moderation, that she should be allowed to promote her radio show and potentially profit from it here without first posting a picture of her boobs with my name written on them.


Seriously. I cannot understand this.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What did she do to get banned?


Pab was just flexing his e-muscles most likely :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Pab was just flexing his e-muscles most likely :lol:


Judging from the photo, there's not a lot to flex


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What did she do to get banned?


Trolling/spamming. It was the night of Chavez-Lee if I remember correctly(think it had something to do with Bryant Jennings, Chauncy Welliver was unsurprisingly involved too), she had already done it once or twice and repeating another offence at 4 in the morning during the middle of a fight was too much for me to bear anymore.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Pabby and ESB mods are cut from the same cloth:yep

I can see where @robpalmer135 is coming and i understand his concerns, but @Supermanintights has done a great job with this site so far. Never had dealings with dougie and don't know who Barry manilow is but both seem sound as are the other mods so can't see this place going downhill anytime soon. And I think if Jenna was made a mod 95% of posters would leave, it isn't going to happen


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No way would Jenna ever be anywhere near a mod on here.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> No way would Jenna ever be anywhere near a mod on here.


Looking at the situation, I really don't have an issue with this so long as she doesn't get a stranglehold on this forum in any way. This has been pretty much promised to not happen not to mention this OTR being a one off for traffic so I can understand why its done. I trust the mods judgement on this, karma has dealt her the banhammer on ESB anyway so it all works out fine. Won't be listening to the show though, think its completely awful, but yeah.

Totally get Rob's points though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Pab was just flexing his e-muscles most likely :lol:





Mexican_LP said:


> @Pabby and ESB mods are cut from the same cloth:yep


Only I could do something the people call for and _still_ be villainised for it.:-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Only I could do something the people call for and _still_ be villainised for it.:-(


Free Jenna J!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

On the Ropes is crap anyway. Jenna sucks as an interviewer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Toe said:


> No way would Jenna ever be anywhere near a mod on here.


you would have said last week "no way would her show ever be promoted on here"


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> On the Ropes is crap anyway. Jenna sucks as an interviewer.


The words of a wise man, an honourable ma :deal


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> The words of a wise man, an honourable ma :deal


:bowdown


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> :bowdown


:LP:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you would have said last week "no way would her show ever be promoted on here"


No.

Jay explained about this being a direct benefit to generate more traffic/awareness for the site.

Having Jenna as a mod isn't.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> :LP:


We'll have to bring this over here for you.:yep


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We'll have to bring this over here for you.:yep


Thats a good idea #bestmod


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Thats a good idea #bestmod


:lol: Changed your tune. Can you remind me which one that is on ESB? Posting it here would be ideal as I can't get on there right now for some reason.

I'm campaigning to bring in a shit-tonne more smileys/emoticons at the moment, the more the merrier, as it's not really my job.:yep


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

all those apposed to boxingbitch Jenna J change your signature to one like mine and dinamita


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the first OTR I listened to despite being at ESB for a few years, pretty good. :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Changed your tune. Can you remind me which one that is on ESB? Posting it here would be ideal as I can't get on there right now for some reason.
> 
> I'm campaigning to bring in a shit-tonne more smileys/emoticons at the moment, the more the merrier, as it's not really my job.:yep


Haha, only abut of banter mate. It's :freddy you could change it a tad though


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Haha, only abut of banter mate. It's :freddy you could change it a tad though


I'll suggest having it as :lp:.

I'm planning on maybe making a few with boxers heads(mainly Mijares ones, perhaps a couple of Broner's :yep), I'll send yours in with them.:good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'll suggest having it as :lp:.
> 
> I'm planning on maybe making a few with boxers heads(mainly Mijares ones, perhaps a couple of Broner's :yep), I'll send yours in with them.:good


Ideal mate nice 1, yea small letters would be better


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> all those apposed to boxingbitch Jenna J change your signature to one like mine and dinamita


The only thing I'm opposed to is that awful spelling mistake, Robert.

4eels though I didn't even know this forum had signatures.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Some people are far too sensitive.





Dev Alahan said:


> Oooo she did this she did that she banned him, boring on both websites. Let her have a show, let people make their own minds up. Why people really give so much of a crap on both sites is alarming, cut the hysteria and live your lives


Best two posts in the thread. Apart from mine, obviously.

First off - if you remember, you all voted for your moderators. So unless you guys are planning on voting Jenna in as mod (your call, not mine), I don't think that's going to happen. I'm not planning on making her admin.

Right now, Jenna has no affiliations with ESB. I'm not going to get into anything further on that - there may be issues between any ownership/access to OTR, but that's not your business - beyond my confirming that there's nothing signed that could negatively affect CHB displaying an article for OTR on the main page, it's not my business either.
@scrappylinks - I'd been awake for like 19 hours - I was tired and I wrote that wrong - I meant, I'm not looking to only censor for positive comments - criticisms of the show/interview/points of view is fine - but do it on the actual merits of the interview.

@everyone else

First off - it's my business who I want on the front page, forum or anything else. If people want to threaten me with "if you do this which I don't like, I'm going to leave and go back to ESB/start my own forum" - fine. Do it. I have no problem where people post. I can't cater to the whims of every single individual. I'm not going to cave to these type of threats every 5 minutes. If people think this is ESB Mk 2, fine - that's their prerogative.

OTR submitted an article for the front page, having spoke personally to Jenna, we agreed a set of "rules" between us on this - as I knew it could be a "sensitive" subject on here, and it was a very fair set.

Now I see people (with spelling that would make a 5 year old blush @robpalmer135 ) with signatures complaining?

This entire forum was based on everyone gets a fresh start. I've extended that to everyone, and you all agreed at the start - I can find and quote the posts to back that up. If you remember, after that 'apology' video - a lot of you were pretty damned abusive to me. Lots of personal comments and insults, and a quick trip down ESB Choi for one would be enough to find quotes from many people here - yet I've not given a rats ass about any of that and maintained an open-forum policy, it's genuinely not important for me, even the fact that most of you don't like me doesn't make a difference. But you're all so quick to condemn other people - despite the fact that really, few people have any idea who is and isn't responsible for things that happened on another forum.

This is a decent enough interview, with interesting points raised - and above all else, promotes boxing discussion. You all moan about coming here to get away from that drama, the main ones so far causing that drama are you guys.

Chances are, I won't do anything with OTR in the future, but if I do - that's my decision. It doesn't mean that anyone else has power etc. on this place, we're simply hosting an article on the front page/doing interviews.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> when i was on eastside Jenna sent me a PM asking me to join that rummy prediction league. said if i posted a months worth of predictions she would let me have my rankings back....even though she started her own shit ones. i explained i didnt have time because my gf was due to have an operation for cancer and that i would start up again for the next season.....next morning i was banned. this is the kind of person your dealing with.
> 
> but her crappy radio show will get us 5 more member so lets all forget.
> 
> if she can re-post her infamous thread about that the virgin who wanted to have sex with her for 2 years which got her banned i am willing to forgive and forget though.


Hi there Rob.....I have just been chilling watching all the action....or to quote my recently bumped thread at ESB.....Lurking. Now what you wrote here is BS on so many levels and you made this as a way to turn the tide in a overly negative way. The only truth in it is that I did infact PM you to see if you were interested in re-joining the prediction league.

You had played before in the year I won the triple crown, and I wanted to see if you were interested again. I did offer to bring your rankings back, as one of the 2 thing I have ever did wrong to you was the avatar and moving your rankings to the aussie forum. I was honestly wrong on both accounts, I should of picked a classier avatar, and I should not of been so critical of your rankings. Now when you answered me you did mention about you girlfriend and I honestly felt for you and understood you did not have the time for it, nore the rankings I offered due to your girlfriends illness.

I NEVER banned you after that...never.....that a disgusting insinuation you are making. I saw you posting long after that so that is BS all the way around. You were banned in the past....and it was never me, Jason Voorhees/the bart files/ Rumsfeld banned you the first time....you started a new account and I got him to leave it alone, as after the whole harrison thing we stopped clashing as much. And I even unbanned your robpalmer135 account back when I made that thread about Rummy and I was freeing people left and right that he banned, that looked like I was responsible for.

You're last ban came straight from the site owner "esboxing" he iced you......he also did the same to dougie, longcount, big bone and a bunch of other CHB posters. Now you don't need to like my show, that is fine, but you don't need to go on a all out smear campaign just cause you don't like me.

I'm not perfect by any means, but I do the radio thing not for attention, or money.....I get paid nothing......never have from esb and only had a sponsor for 8 months and that was due to the kind suggestion of longcount. I do the show cause I love and respect the sport....I don't ever bring my radio show the drama I do the forum....

I don't want to bring drama here, as I think this is a good site, and nice place for people to go that are tired with the drama and bs that comes from ESB. On the air I conduct myself in a professorial manner and just try and get the guests to open up the best I can. I may not be the best in the world, but I have been doing this for 3 years and I believe I do a good job.

Love me or hate me, I honestly asked for that attention, but the truth is the truth and I'm telling you that you lost the plot at some point and I can't make you find it again.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2012)

Zico said:


> This is the first OTR I listened to despite being at ESB for a few years, pretty good. :good


Thank you, I tried to do my best with it. Editing and everything took over 7 hours to do, but I think it was worth it and I was so honored that Naazim was willing to work with me and gave such great commentary.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

ok...for the sake of supermanintights, who is a genuine good egg (and i have no reason not to trust his judgement)..and based on that post from BG there, i'll give this my blessing for what its worth...if supermanintights, who has spoken with her at length, is that confident this is all straight and a good thing for here then i'll not object any more.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> all those apposed to boxingbitch Jenna J change your signature to one like mine and dinamita


Stop making a mountain out of a molehill. You don't like her, we get it. But she isn't involved with the owner of CHB, she isn't a MOD, and she doesn't post on here. If your that anti here, post on Boxrec.

I'm not her biggest fan, but if promoting her show is going to increase our numbers, then I don't see a problem


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob is cussing my appearance on another site, obviously he doesnt like the MODs here either :yep


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

the radio show is poorly presented of that there is no doubt (sorry chinny Girl) If and i am saying if Chinny Girl caused loads of problems for people on ESB then i cant see any way the owner of this site is going to let her have any power here (and that's what this is about right)unless he has a chin fetish


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Rob is cussing my appearance on another site, obviously he doesnt like the MODs here either :yep


Traitor :deal


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@robpalmer135

:|

Are you really this serious in everyday life?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Some people are far too sensitive.





Supermanintights said:


> Best two posts in the thread, obviously.


ops


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Boxing Goddess said:


> Hi there Rob.....I have just been chilling watching all the action....or to quote my recently bumped thread at ESB.....Lurking. Now what you wrote here is BS on so many levels and you made this as a way to turn the tide in a overly negative way. The only truth in it is that I did infact PM you to see if you were interested in re-joining the prediction league.
> 
> You had played before in the year I won the triple crown, and I wanted to see if you were interested again. I did offer to bring your rankings back, as one of the 2 thing I have ever did wrong to you was the avatar and moving your rankings to the aussie forum. I was honestly wrong on both accounts, I should of picked a classier avatar, and I should not of been so critical of your rankings. Now when you answered me you did mention about you girlfriend and I honestly felt for you and understood you did not have the time for it, nore the rankings I offered due to your girlfriends illness.
> 
> ...


Ok, I accept your explanation of the events and we now have a fresh start.

My rankings are due to be stickied and added to the front page. Your input would be welcomed. No no no Chauncy Welliver will not be in the HW top 15.

Oh can you please pm the post you made about Ciani I need to see it lol.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I go on holiday for a few days and return to complete chaos over a radio show, fuck this Im going back to Butlins.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill said:


> I go on holiday for a few days and return to complete chaos over a radio show, fuck this Im going back to Butlins.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill said:


> I go on holiday for a few days and return to complete chaos over a radio show, fuck this Im going back to Butlins.


:rofl


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Having the radio show is quite welcomed, but do we really need the interview transcript as well? Of the stories on the front page two are now relating to the show, and not even two different episodes. I've nothing against the show at all, but really don't think we need the transcript as well. If people care they will listen, they don't need it transcribed for them.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Having the radio show is quite welcomed, but do we really need the interview transcript as well? Of the stories on the front page two are now relating to the show, and not even two different episodes. I've nothing against the show at all, but really don't think we need the transcript as well. If people care they will listen, they don't need it transcribed for them.


What if you want to know what today's boxers have to say but you can't be assed with OTR's dodgy quality, and Jenna's annoying, emotionless voice? :yep

I like the transcripts me.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I much prefer reading interviews than listening to them, I can't seem to concentrate for long enough just hearing voices and my mind wanders.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair enough, looks like they are neccasary, my apologies fellas.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably says more about my concentration levels than anything else Jim!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Quite a few do prefer transcripts. But I will look into a better way of getting them up there.

I've had a chat with quite a few people on this, and have discussed with the forum team, and friends, and while nothing is set in stone - OTR will be using CHB as one of their main outlet's for interviews etc. going forward for the next month or two.

*This doesn't have any bearing on CHB Forum hierarchy, or anything else outside of the forum front page*. If anyone has any concerns - I'm open to having them sent to me privately - they won't be shared outside of the forum team, unless you request it be completely private. To protect CHB's reputation - I would ask people are at least respectful/civil in discussing anything on public boards.

The benefits are obvious - we have an exclusive update of Jean Pascal's injury, directly from the man himself published here first.

Traffic will rise considerably here for the front page, which hopefully, if we keep the high quality of discussion we have already, will start filtering through to the forums. Plus CHB becomes more high profile in the boxing world - opening opportunities for more exclusive interviews, and establishes CHB as a media outlet for boxing news. It's a major step forward as a news and views portal. I want to establish CHB as enough of a player that I can get CHB writers accreditation and media passes for boxing events, which is a massive bonus and provides a great experience for so many of you guys who have worked so hard on producing content for the front page. It's not gone unnoticed at the top, and I want to give back to everyone. This goes a long way to achieving that goal.

Ideas for the show (sacking the host aside :hey), potential guests etc. are all welcome.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> Ideas for the show (sacking the host aside :hey)


There goes my idea :twisted


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Trinity said:


> There goes my idea :twisted


Go play in traffic.

They've removed the table tennis tables!!! :-( At Leicester Square.

Just wandered over earlier as I just fancied a knock about - see if anyone fancied getting humiliated, and they're both gone.

It's booosheeee!


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> Go play in traffic.
> 
> They've removed the table tennis tables!!! :-( At Leicester Square.
> 
> ...


I would just humiliate you again if they were still there. :-(


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:deal


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

NOT funny :bart


----------

